# Orchestra and Choir



## silverstar (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi

listening back to some old audio tapes today
I found this snippet

go here

http://media.putfile.com/Mystery--voice--and--orchestra

can anyone identify the piece and perhaps
the composer

It is so vital and exciting, theres even
sound effects of thunder !

To my untrained ears it has a slavic feel
( I may be wrong ! )

Thanks for any comment

oops, don t think that link is working

try this

Click here to watch Mystery--voice--and--orchestra

(getting desperate)

or this

Click here to watch "Mystery--voice--and--orchestra"

foiled at all 3 attempts !

funny, I ve not had this problem in other forums !

However, not to be beaten

Go to the first link

right click

click ... open in new window

and..... fingers crossed.... success !!!!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

lara? is that you?

it sounds video-game-ish to me. or maybe a japanese fantasy flick...but no godzilla themes were in it.

dj


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

If it turns out to be something other than Russian, I'll be surprised.

But there's a lot of Russian I don't know yet, or know well. Balakirev and Glinka particularly.

Not really up on Rimsky-Korsakov, either, though I have a couple of his operas. (Part of a phase I went through recently. Hey, people in their fifties have phases, too, you know. )


----------



## pasoleati (Aug 28, 2008)

I don´t guarantee to be right, but could this perhaps be from the old French made TV series "Tsar´s Courier" based on Verne´s book?


----------



## silverstar (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the tip,
probably worth looking into.

The voices sound slavic or Russian
it really does sound wonderful
( I was hoping it was part of an opera with 3 hours
of this wonderful music ! )


----------

